# prop advise 15hp yamaha on gheenoe highsider



## HTXshallowwater (Jul 27, 2020)

Stonehenge said:


> Running 4507 rpm wot loaded with two people and gear in my 15'4" highsider gheenoe.
> 
> 2001 15 HP Yamaha two stroke. Currently has a 8-1/4 diam x 10-1/2 pitch.
> 
> ...


Did you ever find an answer to this? I am in the same boat (pun completely intended).


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

answered your question posted in the other thread. You need a 9.25 x 8p 3 blade. Start there. Can probably grab one used on ebay or similar for a reasonable price.


----------

